# Sticky  Suppliers



## Sondra

Post your suppliers here :

Columbus Foods
http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaperschoice/Web_store/web_store.cgi?page=drums.html&cart_id=

Lotion Crafter
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/

Wholesale Supplies Plus
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Default.aspx

The Chemistry Store
http://www.chemistrystore.com/

rainbowmeadow.com they have a scent blend section

Save On Scents
http://www.saveonscents.com

Bayou Some (containers)
http://www.bayousome.com

Herbal Soaps by RJ
http://herbalsoapsbyrj.com/

Soapmaking Essential Oils (Lillian)
http://www.soapmakingessentialoils.com/index.htm

Tony's Fragrance Oils
http://tonysfragranceoils.com/

The Scent Works
http://store.scent-works.com/

Boyer Corporation (lye)
http://www.boyercorporation.com/

Online Labels
http://www.onlinelabels.com/

Candle Science
http://www.candlescience.com/

Specialty Bottle (containers)
http://www.specialtybottle.com

Herbal Accents
http://www.herbalaccents.com/index.html

Oregon Trail
http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/

Bottles N Jars (containers)
http://www.bottles-n-jars.com/index.php

AAA Chemicals (lye)
http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/

Brambleberry
http://www.brambleberry.com/

Nu-Scents Candle, Soap, Bath & Body Supply
http://www.nuscentscandle.com

Essential Wholesale
http://www.essentialwholesale.com/

Mica and other stuff 
http://www.alternasense.com/id61.htm


----------



## linuxboy

In Eastern WA, for lye:

Yakima Valley Winery Supply
401 7th Street
Prosser, WA 99350

They have a 50 lb bag for $54

and
Grapeland Supply
811 W. Rose St.,
Walla Walla, WA 99362

has a 50 lb bag for for $38.50.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/
Plenty of Bath and Body Scents (both FO and now EO). Containers, dyes, etc.


----------



## tlcnubians

More suppliers links:

In Texas -

Texas Natural Supply - http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/ (Christy - Hollie has a nice selection of natural dyes)

To Die For - http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/ - located in Austin, they have a good formulary and lots of lotionmaking ingredients

Outside Texas:

Sweetcakes Soapmaking Supplies - http://www.sweetcakes.com/

Camden-Grey Essential Oils - http://www.camdengrey.com/

The Lebermuth Company - http://www.lebermuth.com/

Fragrance Factory - http://fragrancefactory.com/Fragrance_Factory_Bath_&_Body_Main_Page.php

Liberty Natural Products, Inc - http://www.libertynatural.com/

Majestic Mountain Sage - www.thesage.com

The Herbarie - http://www.theherbarie.com/

Symphony Scents - http://www.symphonyscents.com/catalog/

Wellington Fragrance Co. - http://www.wellingtonfragrance.com/

Looking for a fragrance oil but can't figure out who sells it? Try the Fragrance Oil Finder:
http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Suppliers:
How-To: Suppliers can be added by clicking "Edit Doc" at the top of the page.
Bramble Berry
www.brambleberry.com
Lather and Lotions
www.latherandlotions.com
From Nature With Love
www.fromnaturewithlove.com
USTADJI & CO.
www.ustadjicompany.com
Soapers Choice 
www.soaperschoice.com
Wholesale Supplies Plus 
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
Natures Garden Candles
www.naturesgardencandles.com
SKS-Bottles
http://www.sks-bottles
Save On Scents
http://www.saveonscents.com/
Elements Bath and Body
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com
Soapies-Supplies
http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/
Aroma Haven
http://rusticescentuals.com/
Bitter Creek
North ~ http://www.candlesupply.com/
South ~ http://www.bittercreeksouth.com/
Day Star
http://www.daystarsupplies.com/
Bayousome
http://www.bayousome.com/
New Directions Aromatic
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/
Essentials By Catalina
http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/
Kangaroo Blue
http://www.kangarooblue.com/
Flexible Molds
http://www.flexiblemolds.com
Go Planet Earth
http://www.goplanetearth.com/
MMS - The Sage
http://www.thesage.com/
Mountain Rose Herbs
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/
Sweet Cakes
http://www.sweetcakes.com/
Oregon Trails
http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/
TKB
http://www.tkbtrading.com/
Wisteria
http://www.wisterialane.com/
Soap Goods
http://www.soapgoods.com/
Peak
http://www.peakcandle.com/
Aztec
http://www.candlemaking.com
Candles & Supplies
http://www.candlesandsupplies.net/
U.S. Box
http://usbox.com/
Loofah Sponge Company
http://www.loofahsponge.net/products.php
Soap Basics
http://www.soapbasics.com/
Gracefruit Limited
http://www.gracefruit.com/
Just a Soap
http://www.justasoap.co.uk/catalog/index.php
The Soap Kitchen
http://www.thesoapkitchen.co.uk/
Therapy Garden
http://therapygarden.com/(This page only ships to the US & cannot be opened by anyone outside of the US)


----------



## hsmomof4

Does Gracefruit ship to the US? I didn't think that they did.


----------

